# Knitted bumble bee with crochet wings



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

I Have had help from kper cbd1966 with getting this pattern written up correctly so here it is again!
Oddments of black, white + yellow dk, 3mm knitting needles + crochet hook.
This pattern is all done in st.stitch.
cast on 4st in black.
row 1. increase 1st in every st. (8st)
row 2. increase 1st into every stitch. (16st)
row 3.knit.
row 4. change to yellow + purl row.
row5. knit row.
row 6. switch to black + purl row.
row 7. knit row.
row 8. change to yellow + purl row.
row 9. knit row.
row 10. change to black + purl row.
row 11. knit row.
row12. change to yellow + purl row.
row 13. knit row + fasten off yellow.
row 14. black purl row.
row 15. (k1,k2tog) 5 times,k1 (11sts)
row 16. purl row.
row 17. knit row.
row 18. purl row.
row 19. (k2tog) 5 times, k1 (6sts)
gather up all these sts + secure yarn.

Crochet wings.
With 3mm hook make slipknot +continue to make 5 chains + turn.
row 2. cr 2tbls into 3rd chain,2nd chain + 1st chain,sl st into 1st chain + fasten off.
To make up.
Attatch wings to striped body. Fill body with left over black yarn + sew up starting with head. Continue to stitch using both free ends, secure them firmly + bring them out on head to form antennae. Knot + trim down. I strengthen these with clear nail varnish.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so cute xx


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Way Cool!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute, thanks!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cute' Our grandchildren would love it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh many thanks.
I am going to make his this afternoon for my daughters beach bag,
I love the way it looks on all of your bags. 
He is (or should be) your signature.

Hugs, Linda


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How cute! Thanks!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

That's wonderful !! I already have a hat in mind & the bees will be PERFECT trimming !! Thank you for takng the time to post this. now all I need is the 8th day of the week to work on it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sue, thanks for the bee pattern its so cute I plan to use it soon. Glenda


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

HAHAHA,
I am looking for days 9 and 10. How do I fall so far behind in my planning??
Maybe we can invent knitting needles that can knit 2 or 3 things at the same time.
Let me know if you find the solution. Right now I am busy making bees;
Hugs, Linda


2CatsinNJ said:


> That's wonderful !! I already have a hat in mind & the bees will be PERFECT trimming !! Thank you for takng the time to post this. now all I need is the 8th day of the week to work on it.


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Oh many thanks.
> I am going to make his this afternoon for my daughters beach bag,
> I love the way it looks on all of your bags.
> He is (or should be) your signature.
> ...


sorry it took so long for the pattern as I made mistakes trying to interpret it. Yes the bumblebee is going to be my signiture for my stuff. 
Will have a go at the ladybug/bird soon. Sue


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

You are so creative and SOOOO generous to share with us.
I am making the bee now and as soon as you post the ladybug, I'll add it to her beach bag.
You are a super kind person.
Hugs Linda
We may be related-- my Granny called me DancingMatilda


rosebudmatilda said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh many thanks.
> ...


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> You are so creative and SOOOO generous to share with us.
> I am making the bee now and as soon as you post the ladybug, I'll add it to her beach bag.
> You are a super kind person.
> Hugs Linda
> ...


My mum called me rosebudmatilda when I was a little girl...at the time I actually thought that was my name! Lol! Sue


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

That is cute!

Anita


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

My daughter graduates from Savannah College of Art and Design in 2 weeks. Their mascot is the bee! I'll have to make some of these for her. Thanks for an adorable pattern!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just darling RoseBudMatildia...cute story about your name too lol..
Love your scripture tag line.

Hugs and God Bless you for sharing your darling pattern,

Camilla


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Rosebudmatilda,

I need these bumblebees for gifts next Thursday. Carolyn


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

You sure have us all BUZZING!!!!
Great job and so much fun.

Hugs, Linda


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> You sure have us all BUZZING!!!!
> Great job and so much fun.
> 
> Hugs, Linda


I hope to see some pictures on here of all the creations with the bumble bees on them ! that would be really good. Sue


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I can just see them on my luggage when I fly overseas. Thanks for going to all that trouble and writing out the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, I am going to use it on 2 little hats for my 2 GGDs.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

rosebudmatilda said:


> I Have had help from kper cbd1966 with getting this pattern written up correctly so here it is again!
> 
> Bless your heart, I have wanted this for a long time. I will try this tonite. THANK YOU.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

What size needles did you use to make the bee? I even went to the store and all needled were either 2.75 mm or 3.25 mm. That would be either a size 2 or 3 needle. What size needle would you recommend if I use worsted weight yarn? I am knitting roll brim hats striped yellow and black. These bees would bee cute on the top. I belong to the Rhode Island Beekeepers Assoc. And I donate knitted items to the raffles and other charitable events.Thanks.


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> What size needles did you use to make the bee? I even went to the store and all needled were either 2.75 mm or 3.25 mm. That would be either a size 2 or 3 needle. What size needle would you recommend if I use worsted weight yarn? I am knitting roll brim hats striped yellow and black. These bees would bee cute on the top. I belong to the Rhode Island Beekeepers Assoc. And I donate knitted items to the raffles and other charitable events.Thanks.


I always use the smallest needles I can get away with so the knitting is tight. I use double knitting wool which I believe is what you call worsted. Sue


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

so cute, I have DIL that graduated from Georgia Tech and this will make a great gift tag for her.
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

rosebudmatilda said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > You sure have us all BUZZING!!!!
> ...


I also added some bee buttons. I hope the pictures come thru.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh that came out soooo cute.
Just a fun hat. Love the buttons and the "bee"topper.

Super duper job,
Linda


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> rosebudmatilda said:
> 
> 
> > LEE1313 said:
> ...


oh wow that is brilliant! thanks for posting the pictures. Sue


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I made this bee, attached it to the top of a yellow and black striped roll brim hat, so cute. I was at a local country fair, had my knitting with me and was asked to enter the hat in the knitting judging contest! I was so flattered. Thanks for the bee.


----------

